# PE Exam Electrical Power



## PowElec (Mar 1, 2010)

I took the PE Exam Electrical Power in October 2009. I failed. I did the worst in the 'Transmission &amp; Distribution' section and I specifically recall not knowing how to work the subset questions from the 'Protection' section. The NCEES states that 10% of the test comes from this area. I was completely stumped on working these problems and found the sample exam problems overly simple in comparison.

I have gone through the NCEES provided Sample Exam and the John Camara Sample Exam and have not found 'Protection' questions anywhere near the difficulty of the questions on the exam. If anyone knows where there are relevant 'Protection' questions, please pass them along.

Thanks!


----------



## tejpathak (Mar 1, 2010)

PowElec said:


> I took the PE Exam Electrical Power in October 2009. I failed. I did the worst in the 'Transmission &amp; Distribution' section and I specifically recall not knowing how to work the subset questions from the 'Protection' section. The NCEES states that 10% of the test comes from this area. I was completely stumped on working these problems and found the sample exam problems overly simple in comparison.
> I have gone through the NCEES provided Sample Exam and the John Camara Sample Exam and have not found 'Protection' questions anywhere near the difficulty of the questions on the exam. If anyone knows where there are relevant 'Protection' questions, please pass them along.
> 
> Thanks!


I didn't pass just because of 'Transmission &amp; Distribution' section. As per the diagnostic I scored just 33% in this section compared to 60's, 60's and 80's in other section.

The place where I work at happen to have IEEE Red book (Electrical Power distribution for Industrial Plants). Glancing through this book, it seems even though it lacks solved problems it has detailed explanation.

I have also attached something that I found online for this subject.

http://www.geindustrial.com/pm/notes/artsci/artsci.pdf

I hope this helps.

RelayDeviceNumbers.pdf


----------



## CLTEE49 (Mar 5, 2010)

Anybody know anything about Lightning and Surge arrestors?

Let me see if Ive got this right, a lightning arrestor is chosen based on the system voltage (MCOV) and anything above that voltage gets diverted to ground... correct?

I just dont see how you can choose a lightning arrestor based on the surge voltage, because its so hard to predict.

Is a lightning arrestor reusable after its been struck?


----------



## CLTEE49 (Apr 10, 2010)

CLTEE49 said:


> Anybody know anything about Lightning and Surge arrestors?
> Let me see if Ive got this right, a lightning arrestor is chosen based on the system voltage (MCOV) and anything above that voltage gets diverted to ground... correct?
> 
> I just dont see how you can choose a lightning arrestor based on the surge voltage, because its so hard to predict.
> ...



Ive found Camara EERM Chapter 41 and the NEC Article 280. They answered my questions.


----------



## HornTootinEE (Apr 19, 2010)

CLTEE49 said:


> Anybody know anything about Lightning and Surge arrestors?
> Let me see if Ive got this right, a lightning arrestor is chosen based on the system voltage (MCOV) and anything above that voltage gets diverted to ground... correct?
> 
> I just dont see how you can choose a lightning arrestor based on the surge voltage, because its so hard to predict.
> ...


LA is chosen based on MCOV. Cooperpower.com has some info on this I believe.

As far as usable after lightning has struck, aside from taking it out of service and tearing it apart, do you have any way of actually telling if one particular LA discharged the surge or not? What portion of the surge, 100%, 50%? Those are difficult questions to answer. At the utility I work for, LAs tend to go for years then they fail and you replace them. Typically what I've seen in my short short time out of school is that they get weak and start to flash over internally which causes fuse/breaker trips. Or if you use them on a distrubtion transformer application, usually there would be a fuse inline to the line tap which means the transformer tap fuse blows when the LA fails and flashes over.

So I'd say, yes, most survive more than one surge arrest event. Unless they are poorly manufactured.


----------

